# Most Active?



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

I looked through the forum for a good bit but I was unable to find a thread about which piranha is the most active. Specifically Serras not pygos...if anyone has an opinion that would be great or a link to another thread would be appreciated also.

and yes i also know that each fish is different but what is the overall consensus?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

active like how?...moving around all the time or aggressive "finger chasing"

my macs are not shy at all always out when im in the room....but they not always swimming around too much


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Depends on species, size and how comfortable they are in the tank.

I would say large rhom or mac/spilo's to be most active


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> active like how?...moving around all the time or aggressive "finger chasing"


As in moving around all the time


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

My sanchezi is almost on the move 24/7 and my Serrulatus is basically the same way.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

andymellon4 said:


> active like how?...moving around all the time or aggressive "finger chasing"


As in moving around all the time
[/quote]

my reds never stop patrolling the tank they just hide when u walk by or move


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

that is purely P specific not species specific. some get lucky and have active P's but the fact is only way to truly get good movement in the tank is to have a group of P's whether they are pygos or macs, etc.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Each fish has it's own personality... They ALL have the potential to become active swimmers... just depends on a lot of factors, like diet, general health, water parameters, tank space, etc.....


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

My 10" Rhom sits for a little bit, and then just takes a leisurely patrol around the tank, but is not aggressively active.

The 5" manny on the other hand is usually swimming side to side, up and down and just seems pissed all of the time.

But I agree with some of the others, it all depends on the fish, tank, and overall health through water param's and diet.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

Every Fish is different of course but if you had to pick a species that you have seen that is commonly active that isn't a pygo what would you say?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

S.Sanchezi


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> S.Sanchezi










My Sanchezi is most active and social. Elong is not.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Are you wanting to buy one ?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Out of the Serras I've had, my elong was probably the most active.

My spilo and the irritans I had were probably the most lethargic.

In the middle were my altuvei and rhom.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

My rhom is a crazy mofo !! He'll chase you around non-stop !


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

My Natts are fairly active...I have a video in the vid section (titled 3 weeks ago) and thats how they pretty much are all but 2 maybe 3 hours out of the day, or if you come in the room, theyll go to their respective spots and 5-6 minutes later theyre back cruizin or checkin out their reflections.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

i was looking into either a sanchezi, a rhom,or rbps.....ive had rbps and a rhom before but never a sanchezi...i will be trying to get them as babies or close too because i am doing a temp tank 26 gallon for a short time....i understand the requirements and i understand what they all entail.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

sanchezzi


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

piranha-freak101 said:


> sanchezzi


What made you pick that


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

JOHNNY ZANNI







, haha nahh i picked it because theyr beautiful p's and ive seen alot of aggrssive one + its my next piranha


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Like I've said before on here if you want a fish with a certain personality buy a specific fish with that personality as if you just buy any fish of a species you won't nessisarily get what you want. Ive hear of fingerchasing rhoms, sanchezis, macs, elongs... but if also hear of skiddish rhoms, sanchezis, macs and elongs so if you really want an active fish I'd find a fish that you know is active before you buy it. Behavior can change in your setup but theres a better chance of you having an avtice fish if you buy an active fish then if you buy just any p as alot of p's are shy and skiddish.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

stick with the sanchezi from those choices. your tank is way to small to house RBP for any period of time


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Tensa said:


> stick with the sanchezi from those choices. your tank is way to small to house RBP for any period of time


X2 ive had my reds for three months, got em when they were dime sized now in just three months i had to upgrade tanks


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah the rbp was the last choice not that that is a bad thing....the store by me has the rhom but I was thinking about ordering off of pedro but I'm leery about trying to go online to get the sanchezi


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

andymellon4 said:


> yeah the rbp was the last choice not that that is a bad thing....the store by me has the rhom but I was thinking about ordering off of pedro but I'm leery about trying to go online to get the sanchezi


Alex at AEAquatics has a sale on Sanchezi right now. Piranha fury members get them for $35. Thats who I got mine from and I recommend him 10,000%


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

andymellon4 said:


> I looked through the forum for a good bit but I was unable to find a thread about which piranha is the most active. Specifically Serras not pygos...if anyone has an opinion that would be great or a link to another thread would be appreciated also. and yes i also know that each fish is different but what is the overall consensus?


 Of all the species ive had my sanchezi I have now is by far the bravest and most active. He is constantly patroling and even up top and into the corners. he doesnt swim fast but cruises like a shark just slow and deliberate. I even moved twice in the year I had him and literally within 30 secs, maybe 1 minute, he was back to finger chasing. the lights dont bother him in the least either. when i turn them on he keeps swimming the same speed like nothing happened. he does stay still for 4-5 hours fter a big meal tho. he just stares out from the front of the tank at me.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

is there any online vendor that is better than another?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

All of our vendors will get you your fish. The difference is the wait time and the customer service.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

which has the best quality


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

The fish I got from Alex(AE Aquatics) were perfect. He made sure they ate before he shipped them and treated them for internal and external parasites. Both my fish had no fin nips or anything at all.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

ill be ordering from AE aswell


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I went down to S.A. last summer and all the fishes there were amazing. I got my manny from them. Great place !


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Supposedly all the sponsors are good, but how good you can decide. I only oredered once now and george from Shark Aquarium was great, he is a bit slow now that he is out of the country so maybe a different choice. AS has had some problems lately, but you can go to there thread and read up on them. AE looks to be the best, wholesale prices right now and ill be ordering from them probably monday.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

AE Aquatics!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Aquascape is having a $35 dollar shipping for any fish special for p-fury members if thats any help


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

I ended up going to the pet store and picked up the piranha and a used 56 gallon tall with the stand and set up for 310...the only problem is that I have to pick the fish up on thursday....so I started cycling the tank saturday night...I'm worried


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

andymellon4 said:


> I ended up going to the pet store and picked up the piranha and a used 56 gallon tall with the stand and set up for 310...the only problem is that I have to pick the fish up on thursday....so I started cycling the tank saturday night...I'm worried


do you have a ammonia source for that tank right now? you need this in order for the cycle to start other wise you simply have water in a fish tank.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a7 inch jack dempsey and the rainbows....i plan on taking some water from my established 120 also...do you think I willbe fine


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

the tank wont cycle in a week but that is enough to get it started for sure. no need to use water from the other tank. just let the cycle take its course.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

no, water wont help you at all. now if you have an established 120 and take some of the media from it and put it in your new tank youll prolly get away with it. The water wont do you squat though.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

Criley said:


> no, water wont help you at all. now if you have an established 120 and take some of the media from it and put it in your new tank youll prolly get away with it. The water wont do you squat though.


You mean thefilter


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yes like media from the filter in the established tank.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

correct. take media from the established filter and put it in the new filter. I think its called "seeding" the filter, to greatly speed up the cycling process.


----------

